
Show HN: StockPerf – Better stock market investing - JesseAldridge
https://stockperf.com/
======
JesseAldridge
Hey guys. I wanted to see if I could invest my money in a better way than just
sticking it in a Vanguard account. I decided to just try buying a bunch of
stocks following a bunch of different investment ideas.

I then made a spreadsheet, dumped all my stock purchases into it, tagged each
purchase with a strategy, and then averaged together the return on investment
for each purchase within each strategy.

The tool helps you see what's working and what's not, and verify that your
stock picking ideas are actually playing out well in the real world.

